# Amp Stats



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I was trying to lookup some stats on the plate amplifiers you offer but couldn't find too much. Do you have a link or know off hand what the specs of your various amps are (other than the Reckhorn A-400)? Are you also open to using different plate amps? Sorry but I'm a baseball fan so I can't get enough of my stats and specs :nerd:.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Never mind...saw them on Creative Sound Solutions website.


----------

